# Escambia 6-1-13



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went to Escambia River this evening, fished some backwaters and wore the bream out on a popping bug. they were all small but a blast to catch. ended up catching around thirty and probably missed three time that many. All in all a good evening.


----------

